# Brixton news, rumours and general chat - June 2017



## editor (Jun 1, 2017)

Following on from the May 2017 thread - with nearly 200 posts - here's the one for June 2017.  It's a big month for Brixton with a general election coming up.


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2017)

This is a sad start to the month: a friend on FB is reporting that "Atlantic Bakery was robbed of their week’s takings"  

I posted on Buzz about the fire on Station Road - some more detail was offered on FB again:









> A lot of swimmers and women from the sauna took refuge in Wetherspoons - clad in foil sheets! Lambeth doesn't have a linked fire alarm system in the premises beneath the Rec.Initially there was no alarm to help Rec users to leave the building, although the staff were helpful and polite once the evacuation was undertaken.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 1, 2017)

editor said:


> This is a sad start to the month: a friend on FB is reporting that "Atlantic Bakery was robbed of their week’s takings"
> 
> I posted on Buzz about the fire on Station Road - some more detail was offered on FB again:



That's terrible. To lose your whole business like that. I hope next door shops are not affected.


----------



## bimble (Jun 1, 2017)

If you try to download the manifesto from Lambeth labour's website you just get an error message 'access denied'. Inspiring stuff. 
Manifesto


----------



## happyshopper (Jun 1, 2017)

bimble said:


> If you try to download the manifesto from Lambeth labour's website you just get an error message 'access denied'. Inspiring stuff.
> Manifesto


I just downloaded it without any problem. I suspect your difficulty is at your end.


----------



## bimble (Jun 1, 2017)

happyshopper said:


> I just downloaded it without any problem. I suspect your difficulty is at your end.


using that 'download full manifesto button there? 
How weird. 
i just get this. 
 
Maybe it's just me then.


----------



## EastEnder (Jun 1, 2017)

bimble said:


> using that 'download full manifesto button there?
> How weird.
> i just get this.
> View attachment 108118
> Maybe it's just me then.


Nah, happens to me too. They've fucked up their AWS access control rules.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 1, 2017)

bimble said:


> If you try to download the manifesto from Lambeth labour's website you just get an error message 'access denied'. Inspiring stuff.
> Manifesto


You don't need that - clearly Helen Hayes is on Remain autopilot - thank God.


----------



## bimble (Jun 1, 2017)

I wanted to read about their housing policy / plans, I have plenty of leaflets already with pictures of Helen holding up Remain placards.


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2017)

This was a decent night out:











In photos: Spaghetti night at Brixton Hootananny with DJs and performers


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 1, 2017)

What is a spaghetti cone?


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2017)

twistedAM said:


> What is a spaghetti cone?


Just like the paper cones chips are sometimes served in.


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2017)

This is on at Jamm the night before the election: 






Captain SKA – Liar Liar launch gig announced at Brixton Jamm, Weds June 7th


----------



## CH1 (Jun 1, 2017)

Bernie Sanders is apparently launching his book (or at least the paperback version) at the Academy tomorrow with David Lammy in the chair.

Will they be out on the knocker supporting Helen Hayes - or Kate Hoey - that is the question.


----------



## organicpanda (Jun 1, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Bernie Sanders is apparently launching his book (or at least the paperback version) at the Academy tomorrow with David Lammy in the chair.
> 
> Will they be out on the knocker supporting Helen Hayes - or Kate Hoey - that is the question.View attachment 108177


I'm going to that, any questions for the Bern?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 1, 2017)

organicpanda said:


> I'm going to that, any questions for the Bern?


what's he recommend to cure a hangover?


----------



## organicpanda (Jun 1, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> what's he recommend to cure a hangover?


don't stop drinking


----------



## EastEnder (Jun 1, 2017)

organicpanda said:


> I'm going to that, any questions for the Bern?


Can you ask him why, if golf is played with a golf ball, and tennis is played with a tennis ball, and cricket is played with a cricket ball, why is football not played with a football ball?


----------



## organicpanda (Jun 1, 2017)

EastEnder said:


> Can you ask him why, if golf is played with a golf ball, and tennis is played with a tennis ball, and cricket is played with a cricket ball, why is football not played with a football ball?


or a soccer ball


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 1, 2017)

organicpanda said:


> I'm going to that, any questions for the Bern?



Do please report back on it. I'd be interested on what he had to say.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 1, 2017)

bimble said:


> If you try to download the manifesto from Lambeth labour's website you just get an error message 'access denied'. Inspiring stuff.
> Manifesto



I'm no LD supporter but for Lambeth Labour to say the LDs are hopeless locally is bollox. The LD Cllrs worked hard in local issues. They lost there seats due to national issues. Locally they were good on planning committee. As Lambeth Labour is run in Stalinist lines they were the only Cllrs to provide an opposition. Except for the one Green Cllr.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 1, 2017)

bimble said:


> using that 'download full manifesto button there?
> How weird.
> i just get this.
> View attachment 108118
> Maybe it's just me then.



I get the same. 

Helen Hayes election literature is Corbyn free zone.


----------



## organicpanda (Jun 1, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> Do please report back on it. I'd be interested on what he had to say.


will do


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2017)

I fucking loathe Lambeth Labour. They're actually worse than scummy Lambeth Tories (who at least opposed the 'bookish libraries' and the demolition of Cressingham Gardens), but given the nationwide context, I'll be voting Labour but only for Corbyn. 

Chucka and his slippery Blairite chums can suck my ballot paper. And yes, I am angry.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 1, 2017)

editor said:


> I fucking loathe Lambeth Labour. They're actually worse than scummy Lambeth Tories (who at least opposed the 'bookish libraries' and the demolition of Cressingham Gardens), but given the nationwide context, I'll be voting Labour but only for Corbyn.
> 
> Chucka and his slippery Blairite chums can suck my ballot paper. And yes, I am angry.



I saw today even the Evening Standard had to report that in London Corbyn ratings have improved. A few weeks ago ES was salivating on prospect that Labour MPs were under threat. 

So Osborne's ES ran piece today why Corbyn will take this country to the dogs. That London electorate should behave in grown up manner. 

I really hate the Standard.


----------



## happyshopper (Jun 1, 2017)

bimble said:


> using that 'download full manifesto button there?
> How weird.
> i just get this.
> View attachment 108118
> Maybe it's just me then.


Oh! I see. I thought you meant the national party's link to the manifesto see here. That works OK. It's the Lambeth link that's defective. Maybe this is some sort of metaphor?


----------



## CH1 (Jun 2, 2017)

organicpanda said:


> I'm going to that, any questions for the Bern?


I think you should invite him to the Beehive!


----------



## alex_ (Jun 2, 2017)

editor said:


> I fucking loathe Lambeth Labour. They're actually worse than scummy Lambeth Tories (who at least opposed the 'bookish libraries' and the demolition of Cressingham Gardens), but given the nationwide context, I'll be voting Labour but only for Corbyn.



The reason they can behave like this is because they can.

ANY opposition and they'd be a better council.

Alex


----------



## editor (Jun 2, 2017)

A selection of what's on in Brixton this weekend Brixton What’s On: bars, gigs and clubs in and around town this weekend, Fri 2nd – Sun 4th June 2017

Even more choices here:L Brixton listings


----------



## editor (Jun 2, 2017)

That was a lot of rain!












Blooming heck – that was one heck of a rainstorm over Brixton! See some photos here


----------



## EastEnder (Jun 2, 2017)

editor said:


> That was a lot of rain!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We really needed it though! It's been so muggy, my fans have been doing overtime today... Could do with some nice blue skies now though!


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jun 2, 2017)

So glad my husband gave the garden a good soaking last night..


----------



## EastEnder (Jun 2, 2017)

shakespearegirl said:


> So glad my husband gave the garden a good soaking last night..


Tonight you'll have to tell him to get out there with a mop & bucket...


----------



## CH1 (Jun 2, 2017)

editor said:


> That was a lot of rain!


Got caught outside Iceland whilst this was going on.
Had many minutes to study the magnificent vista of our Edwardian Town Hall with the skeletal municipal offices already overshadowing it from behind.
 
I kept musing on the opening of that wonderful poem by Sir John Betjeman, CBE:

Come friendly bombs and fall on Slough!
It isn't fit for humans now


----------



## editor (Jun 2, 2017)

Very much liked this useful infographic sellotaped on the Dogstar wall:



A very useful election infographic seen in Brixton today


----------



## organicpanda (Jun 3, 2017)

Went to see Bernie Sanders at the Academy last night, sold out with the touts asking for tickets not selling them. Crowd mainly under 30's (I'm too old to really tell the difference). He is a passionate speaker and it's easy to see how he galvanises people. He doesn't talk down and gives straight answers. Talks about the problems (not just the Orange one) and has generalised ideas of how to fix them, doesn't give specifics, he is pushing his book after all. Crowd reacted like it was a mixture of rock concert and pantomime, he was preaching to the converted but even so he gave lots of positives and everyone left feeling hopeful that we could make a change to society.
Watched Question Time after and was struck by the similarities in projection between Sanders and Corbyn


----------



## editor (Jun 3, 2017)

organicpanda said:


> Went to see Bernie Sanders at the Academy last night, sold out with the touts asking for tickets not selling them. Crowd mainly under 30's (I'm too old to really tell the difference). He is a passionate speaker and it's easy to see how he galvanises people. He doesn't talk down and gives straight answers. Talks about the problems (not just the Orange one) and has generalised ideas of how to fix them, doesn't give specifics, he is pushing his book after all. Crowd reacted like it was a mixture of rock concert and pantomime, he was preaching to the converted but even so he gave lots of positives and everyone left feeling hopeful that we could make a change to society.
> Watched Question Time after and was struck by the similarities in projection between Sanders and Corbyn


I bumped into a young bloke at the Effra Hall Tavern who spoke very enthusiastically about the Sanders show. Wish I'd gone now.


----------



## David Clapson (Jun 4, 2017)

The air ambulance is in Windrush Sq and hordes of people are running to it. Presumably to film it with their phones. Haven't they twigged that it only comes when someone is close to death?


----------



## CH1 (Jun 4, 2017)

David Clapson said:


> The air ambulance is in Windrush Sq and hordes of people are running to it. Presumably to film it with their phones. Haven't they twigged that it only comes when someone is close to death?


Last Saturday (I mean 27th May) the very keen Irish Jehovah's Witness who canvasses Coldharbour Lane reached me down their latest Watchtower to read on the way into Brixton: The Four Horsemen of the Apocalypse.

Its all getting very weird at the moment!


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jun 5, 2017)

*Brixton Book Jam* looks good this evening with Alex Wheatle amongst others & Hacker from Morton Valence.


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2017)

Some photos from around town 


























Brixton photography: night views and street scenes from around town, May 2017


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2017)

Tonight! Anyone going? 

Brixton Book Jam tonight at Brixton Hootananny, Mon 5th June, 8pm


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Jun 5, 2017)

shakespearegirl said:


> So glad my husband gave the garden a good soaking last night..


It was probably not wasted, honest.  If the ground is too dry the rain can just run off.  If it's pre-soaked more will soak in and rainwater is better than tap water for plants. I'm a bore on this : )


----------



## EastEnder (Jun 5, 2017)

Lizzy Mac said:


> It was probably not wasted, honest.  If the ground is too dry the rain can just run off.  If it's pre-soaked more will soak in and rainwater is better than tap water for plants. I'm a bore on this : )


I think even the most parched of plants will getting a bit bored of the rain by now... where the hell's summer gone?!?!


----------



## GarveyLives (Jun 5, 2017)

> The air ambulance is in Windrush Sq and hordes of people are running to it. Presumably to film it with their phones. Haven't they twigged that it only comes when someone is close to death?



_Some_ of them may consider that seeing other people's tragedies is among the things that makes living in a previously deprived area "edgy".


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2017)

GarveyLives said:


> _Some_ of them may consider that seeing other people's tragedies is among the things that makes living in a previously deprived area "edgy".


Or maybe they were just surprised to see a helicopter landing in Windrush Square, and maybe some weren't aware that it was an air ambulance. Helicopters in the square are hardly a regular occurrence.


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 6, 2017)

One for editor and other fans of boutiques and avocados:


----------



## T & P (Jun 6, 2017)

twistedAM said:


> One for editor and other fans of boutiques and avocados:


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2017)

twistedAM said:


> One for editor and other fans of boutiques and avocados:



They got the keyword 'vibrant' in within the first five seconds. These guys are professionals!


----------



## sealion (Jun 6, 2017)

The grins on there faces like they have found a cure for some deadly disease.


----------



## bimble (Jun 6, 2017)

Avocado sorbet.


----------



## T & P (Jun 6, 2017)

bimble said:


> Avocado sorbet.


Sounds fucking delicious!


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2017)

bimble said:


> Avocado sorbet.


Hipsters choice!


----------



## EastEnder (Jun 6, 2017)

bimble said:


> Avocado sorbet.


Do you see? Do you see now why avocados must be _stopped_?! I knew Iceland was only the beginning...


----------



## bimble (Jun 6, 2017)

Not in My Name.


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2017)

EastEnder said:


> Do you see? Do you see now why avocados must be _stopped_?! I knew Iceland was only the beginning...


_Vibrant_ avocados.


----------



## sealion (Jun 6, 2017)

# decadent Brixton


----------



## T & P (Jun 6, 2017)

Evil gentrifiers with their healthy food choices.,.


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2017)

T & P said:


> Evil gentrifiers with their healthy food choices.,.


Foodie trend-sheep with more vibrancy-seeking money than sense, more like. Avocado sorbet, _my arse!_


----------



## sealion (Jun 6, 2017)

T & P said:


> their healthy food choices.,.


Yummy Bacon, egg and ice cream washed down with a nice healthy beer.


----------



## T & P (Jun 6, 2017)

editor said:


> Foodie trend-sheep with more vibrancy-seeking money than sense, more like. Avocado sorbet, _my arse!_


They should only sell lard sorbets, just to be sure.


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2017)

T & P said:


> They should only sell lard sorbets, just to be sure.


I'm sure some hipster twat is working on that right now. So ironic! So artisan and working class! Genius! Let me Instagram that RIGHT NOW.


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 6, 2017)

T & P said:


> They should only sell lard sorbets, just to be sure.



All that Man vs Food thing was the trend a while back. It was no match for the mighty "avo" though.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 6, 2017)

Saw this poster for Rapport Festival. I can't get the website to work.


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> Saw this poster for Rapport Festival. I can't get the website to work. View attachment 108663 View attachment 108664


There's eight events with an after party at Pop Brixton.

 

Festival Programme - 17-18 June 2017 — Rapport Festival


----------



## Ms T (Jun 7, 2017)

I see Dirty Burger on Coldharbour Lane has become Calcutta Street. I've walked past the one in the West End a couple of times and wanted to try it. Now is my chance!


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2017)

Ms T said:


> I see Dirty Burger on Coldharbour Lane has become Calcutta Street. I've walked past the one in the West End a couple of times and wanted to try it. Now is my chance!


At these prices they're going to have to be a whole load better than Khans:


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 7, 2017)

Interesting name. Is colonialism a theme now? Awaits the Rhodesia Steak House.


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2017)

twistedAM said:


> Interesting name. Is colonialism a theme now? Awaits the Rhodesia Steak House.


Seems so:


> The menu comes hidden in blue wooden boxes, reminiscent of the French shuttered windows in ‘Tolly’ (Tollygunge Club), a country club that exemplifies the colonial influence in the erstwhile capital which has been a Kolkata landmark from the days of the British Raj. It is still a much-coveted spot to hobnob with the elegant elite and nouveau riche, and membership is strictly offered only to those that have surpassed the corridors of success.


http://www.vervemagazine.in/travel-...ef-who-brought-calcutta-street-food-to-london


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 7, 2017)

You could always ask her rather than sniping from the sidelines: Shrimoyee Chakraborty


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2017)

snowy_again said:


> You could always ask her rather than sniping from the sidelines: Shrimoyee Chakraborty


How is quoting from a recently published interview "sniping at the sidelines"?  What a weird thing to say 

The interview answered twistedAM's question and I have no interest in bothering her for my own personal interview, thanks.  I'm sure she's got better things to be getting on with and, truth be told, I've got nothing to say to her.


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2017)

I know it's not Brixton but it's a good cause and the Royal Vauxhall Tavern is an ace bar, so come along if you can:








Party like it’s 1999: Switchboard and Climate Action benefit at London’s RVT tonight, 7th June


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Jun 7, 2017)

Ms T said:


> I see Dirty Burger on Coldharbour Lane has become Calcutta Street. I've walked past the one in the West End a couple of times and wanted to try it. Now is my chance!


Look forward to a review.


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2017)

Lizzy Mac said:


> Look forward to a review.


They haven't invited Buzz and we were quite kind to Dirty Burger!


----------



## djdando (Jun 8, 2017)

Went to Calcutta Street last night. 4 starters, 4 large size mains (they do two sizes), rice, chupati, 2 bottles of wine - £30ph (inc. service) for 4 of us. No doubt people on here will berate that for being overpriced but we thought it was very good. Different to Kricket, less street foodie and more substantial size portions. I'd still get my takeaway from Khans!

Also, althought the crab tasted very good it was a complete nightmare to eat as it was covered in a (amazing) sauce and therefore when using the crab crusher thing you couldn't do so without getting your hands covered in the sauce.


----------



## T & P (Jun 8, 2017)

Sounds like they should have provided you with aprons, like they do in lobster restaurants


----------



## CH1 (Jun 8, 2017)

Went to vote about 12.10 pm. Both Polling Districts served by my polling station (Minet Road) were running at 10% turnout by then.
No idea if that is high or low. 

The voters seem to be looking younger, which presumably favours Corbynismo, but then again maybe they look younger for the same reason as the Policemen look younger.


----------



## organicpanda (Jun 8, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Went to vote about 12.10 pm. Both Polling Districts served by my polling station (Minet Road) were running at 10% turnout by then.
> No idea if that is high or low.
> 
> The voters seem to be looking younger, which presumably favours Corbynismo, but then again maybe they look younger for the same reason as the Policemen look younger.


had a quick chat with the people in the polling station, said there were queues out the door before 9 and felt it was busier than normal - very quiet at 10


----------



## technical (Jun 8, 2017)

Mine was chocka at just before 9 - much busier than I've seen it before


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2017)

Not busy at all on the Moorlands polling station. Just 100 people had voted by 2pm.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Jun 8, 2017)

editor said:


> Seems so:
> 
> http://www.vervemagazine.in/travel-...ef-who-brought-calcutta-street-food-to-london



Well, perhaps not so colonialist, as it's one Indian woman interviewing another Indian woman for an Indian online magazine, referring back to aspects of Indian history. And the Calcutta Telegraph seems to approve of Ms Chakraborty.

www.telegraphindia.com/1160204/jsp/calcutta/story_67389.jsp


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2017)

PLEASE vote today!











Brixton – please vote today! Polling stations are open till 10pm – and you don’t even need  a polling card


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2017)

Traffic MAYHEM on Atlantic Road today


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2017)

MAYHEM I tell ye!


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 10, 2017)

Naked bike ride comes through Brixton.


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> Naked bike ride comes through Brixton.View attachment 109054


Damn - I didn't know that was happening. Did you get any more pics?


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 10, 2017)

editor said:


> Damn - I didn't know that was happening. Did you get any more pics?



A few. I send them to you.


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2017)

Pics here Naked Bike Ride 2017 rolls through the centre of Brixton

Thanks Gramsci !


----------



## GarveyLives (Jun 12, 2017)

editor said:


> I know it's not Brixton but it's a good cause and the Royal Vauxhall Tavern is an ace bar, so come along if you can:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are certainly correct.

In Brixton, *1999* was the year of a terrorist attack specifically aimed at the community who had lived there for nearly 50 years at the time.

It wasn't something to party about.


----------



## editor (Jun 12, 2017)

GarveyLives said:


> You are certainly correct.
> 
> In Brixton, *1999* was the year of a terrorist attack specifically aimed at the community who had lived there for nearly 50 years at the time.
> 
> It wasn't something to party about.


Fantastic point. Let's stop all charity events in south London if they have any connection with 1999.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 13, 2017)

I'm really enjoying this. For years the Blairites in Labour party thought there "centre" ground was the only way. Whingers going on about class re gentrification , Council housing etc were just sourpusses who had not made much of themselves. Hadn't got off there backsides and bettered themselves.

Now the boots on the other foot Scroll down Chuka there.

Crawling back to Corbyn: The Labour rebels eating their words after benefiting from Jeremy Corbyn's popularity

"Crawling back to Corbyn: The Labour rebels eating their words after benefiting from Jeremy Corbyn's popularity"

Chuka who crops up on this forum. ( Asked Tory government to outlaw squatting and helped with very nu Labour think tank "centre for progressive Capitalism") now is saying Corbyn rang good campaign. Chuka who tried to get rid of Corbyn with smears of anti semitism. No word of that know.

I heard Dizzee Rascal on radio this morning talking about the working class. Without being questioned about this. The new normal. How times change.

Chuka and all his Nu Labour ideology is now in the dustbin of history.


----------



## editor (Jun 13, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> I'm really enjoying this. For years the Blairites in Labour party thought there "centre" ground was the only way. Whingers going on about class re gentrification , Council housing etc were just sourpusses who had not made much of themselves. Hadn't got off there backsides and bettered themselves.
> 
> Now the boots on the other foot Scroll down Chuka there.
> 
> ...


And let's never, ever forget: Chuka Umunna and Helen Hayes vote no confidence in Corbyn with Kate Hoey backing the Labour Leader

If Chuka has any morals he should stand down immediately for the sake of the party.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 13, 2017)

editor said:


> And let's never, ever forget: Chuka Umunna and Helen Hayes vote no confidence in Corbyn with Kate Hoey backing the Labour Leader
> 
> If Chuka has any morals he should stand down immediately for the sake of the party.



I think for me it that's what my namesake Gramsci would call a change in the "common sense". Not just about Chuka.

The common sense after Thatcher was that individual striving was good. "Bettering" oneself, being "aspirational", "getting off ones arse and being entreprenual". All code for the prevailing Neo Liberal ideology. That was not to be questioned. And if you didn't fit in with it you were a loser.

See it in Brixton with the obsession that the root out of poverty is encouraging people to start foodie Pop ups ( Tree Shepherd, Pop, the new LJ Works)

I heard one Blairite say ( prior to Corbyn success) that Corbyns move to redistribute wealth was taking us back to the 70s and that he opposed "aspiration". That she brought up here children to be "aspirational".

Now hopefully this will be all ditched. Why I said about Dizzee Rascal talking about the working class. As though it was most normal thing to do.

I've spent my whole adult life under this neo liberal ideology. It even permeated even this forum. Now I see in public sphere a change. It's heartening.

What Corbyn has done,to his credit, has put the structural reasons for inequality back in the mainstream.


----------



## bimble (Jun 14, 2017)

Beware - I just got issued a ticket for dropping cigarette butt outside brixton tube . Uniformed Lambeth officers


----------



## editor (Jun 14, 2017)

I've noticed a big increase in homelessness and begging around Brixton recently. All that money slopping around for some while at the the end....

And on a related note: The Walcot Foundation celebrates 350 years of responding to poverty in Lambeth


----------



## editor (Jun 14, 2017)

bimble said:


> Beware - I just got issued a ticket for dropping cigarette butt outside brixton tube . Uniformed Lambeth officers


I'm sorry you got fined but cigarette butts are


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 14, 2017)

bimble said:


> Beware - I just got issued a ticket for dropping cigarette butt outside brixton tube . Uniformed Lambeth officers



They may not be Lambeth officers but a private company working for Lambeth. They make money issuing tickets. There has been criticism of it.

As they are not proper police I don't think they can make you give name etc.


----------



## bimble (Jun 14, 2017)

editor said:


> I'm sorry you got fined but cigarette butts are View attachment 109326


I know. I almost always put them in the bin but this time was in queue for the cashpoint . Fits perfectly into what's becoming an unusually terrible day. 
However, the wonderful Jah Observer is upstairs at the Ritzy tonight .


----------



## editor (Jun 14, 2017)

Great news!


> *A.M. - Morning Gloryville at Brixton Rooftop*
> On *July 12th* the hugely popular *Morning Gloryville* will be hosting another exciting morning rave at Brixton Rooftop after their successful 4th Birthday Party at the rooftop last month. Party goers can expect revitalising morning massages, barefoot dancing in the sand and electrifying musical performances at this truly unique exercise party.



It's not a "party," you twats.


----------



## EastEnder (Jun 14, 2017)

editor said:


> Great news!
> 
> It's not a "party," you twats.


A friend of mine went to the last one - she'd spent the night before at my place, then headed out first thing, clad in sporty lyrca, extolling the virtues of an early morning, booze free, drug free "rave". It took great effort on my part to suppress my cynical derision. I texted her shortly afterwards to ask if anyone was selling decent pills - she said no, but they had "lovely fruit juices"....


----------



## Athos (Jun 14, 2017)

bimble said:


> Beware - I just got issued a ticket for dropping cigarette butt outside brixton tube . Uniformed Lambeth officers



I just refuse to stop, to speak to them,  or take anything from them. Just keep walking, or better still, jump in a cab.  There's fuck all they can do about it.


----------



## editor (Jun 14, 2017)

EastEnder said:


> A friend of mine went to the last one - she'd spent the night before at my place, then headed out first thing, clad in sporty lyrca, extolling the virtues of an early morning, booze free, drug free "rave". It took great effort on my part to suppress my cynical derision. I texted her shortly afterwards to ask if anyone was selling decent pills - she said no, but they had "lovely fruit juices"....


If Rave was a person and he/she had died, they would be spinning in their graves at the sight of this fake rave. If you, err, get my drift.


----------



## bimble (Jun 14, 2017)

Athos said:


> I just refuse to stop, to speak to them,  or take anything from them. Just keep walking, or better still, jump in a cab.  There's fuck all they can do about it.


What if I stopped told them everything but on the ticket they gave me they misspelled my name badly and also forgot to ask me what number in the street I live. Do I have to pay it anyway now?


----------



## EastEnder (Jun 14, 2017)

bimble said:


> What if I stopped told them everything but on the ticket they gave me they misspelled my name badly and also forgot to ask me what number in the street I live. Do I have to pay it anyway now?


Can they prove it was you? Can they be bothered if it's going to be tricky? Years ago, back in my smoking days I once got caught out whilst having a fag outside work near Old Street. I didn't bother challenging it because I found out their trick there was they were plain clothes "officers" (a.k.a. council stooges), and they'd been sneakily taking photos of smokers beforehand so they had photographic evidence of the "crime". As I worked in the building I'd been standing outside of, and they'd got me on film, I gave in & paid up. In your case it may be different - if you plead ignorance, could they even prove otherwise, and would they actually bother?


----------



## Athos (Jun 14, 2017)

Are you asking whether you're legally obliged to pay, or whether, in those circumstances, you'd get away with not paying? I know what I'd do.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 14, 2017)

bimble said:


> Beware - I just got issued a ticket for dropping cigarette butt outside brixton tube . Uniformed Lambeth officers


There was a BBC programme about this recently. Personally I'm against using private companies to enforce against anti social behaviour (including littering). As the companies are incentivised to issue tickets the results can be perverse.
Partnership with Lambeth Council for zero-tolerance approach to environmental crimes | NSL
Apart from NSL clearly benefiting from an "offence" occurring, there is also the risk of false allegations form NSL staff. 

Additionally NSL probably give guidance to staff to ticket nice middle class people who will pay the tickets. Imagine ticketing Windrush Square alkies, some of whom are psychiatric patients with social workers looking after their interests.

Basically we live in a society where nobody is allowed to stand up for community standards as an individual - even to the point where the Police would say "don't get involved". Then some asshole beaurocratic councillors think they've got the solution by employing what is basically a bailiff to intimidate some of the population who might be intimidated - and thereby claim they are solving the problem at no cost to the council tax payer.

I can't spit on their graves - that would no doubt be a £200 penalty notice.


----------



## Casaubon (Jun 14, 2017)

*Retired civil servant fined £80 for 'littering' after pouring coffee down drain*
Retired civil servant fined £80 for 'littering' after pouring coffee down drain

Sorry, it's a Telegraph link.


----------



## editor (Jun 14, 2017)

CH1 said:


> There was a BBC programme about this recently. Personally I'm against using private companies to enforce against anti social behaviour (including littering).


Me too. But I'm also against littering!


----------



## alex_ (Jun 14, 2017)

editor said:


> Me too. But I'm also against littering!



Shame they wouldn't do it for speeding.

Alex


----------



## editor (Jun 14, 2017)

alex_ said:


> Shame they wouldn't do it for speeding.
> 
> Alex


Spikes in the road.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 14, 2017)

I was amazed and delighted to see the highly eccentric Owen Luder - designer of 336 Brixton Road amongst many other modern concrete monstrosities - interviewed on ITV news wrt the Grenfell Tower disaster.

Why did the deadly Grenfell Tower blaze spread so quickly?

Seems Mr Luder was once President of RIBA. He also issued the following statement to the Architects Journal. You will note how he compares and contrasts the safety features of private towers compared to social housing:

*Owen Luder, former RIBA president*
Firstly this is a disaster - as is the case with most disasters - that should not have happened. I’ve designed multi-storey residential blocks - both private and council - and I live in a converted residential block with 168 flats when in London. This has designed-in fire precaution and means of escape measures as well as self-closing four-hour fire resistant doors.

The fire alarm system, that should be throughout at Grenfell Tower, should have given immediate warning of a fire in any individual flat. If that worked there would have been ample time for everyone to safely evacuate the building.

That clearly did not seem to happen. Having been in a fire disaster, although on a ship, I know the first sign of smoke or a fire you get out into the open air as quickly as you can.

From what can be seen from the TV the fire started low down - some said the second floor, others the fourth floor - but it appears from a corner flat and the fire then spread rapidly as you would expect upwards and spread horizontally across all upper floors.The reports indicate it spread at great speed until the whole block [was engulfed] apart from a small number on the lower floors which appear to be still largely intact.

’How did the fire spread so rapidly upwards without adequately warning the resident in their beds’

The key investigation will be how the fire which started in one flat (as that appears to be the case) spread so rapidly upwards without adequately warning the resident in their beds and enabling them to escape in safety.

It appears that the 1970s block was very recently renovated. That appears to have included new windows and cladding. There is always the risk, and there have been cases in the past, that the design of the replacement windows and the cladding did not provide the necessary fire checks to prevent fire spreading externally from one flat to the one above. However the nature of this fire from what I have seen on TV that does not appear to be the case. Although I wouldn’t rule it out.

As for the stability of the block this is unlikely to be affected by this fire - intense and hot as it was - as the structure is almost a reinforced concrete frame with a central concrete lift shaft which should have remained. In the case of New York’s Twin Towers the main structure was steel and the heat generated by the explosion of aviation fuel created heat at such a level that the steel structure on the floors where the planes hit, bent and the top floors above collapsed which then caused the blocks to completely collapse.


----------



## northeast (Jun 15, 2017)

Anyone know what the old Diamond Hire on Acre lane is going to be, some big lettering been painted on saying "DOOGOOD"


----------



## editor (Jun 15, 2017)

northeast said:


> Anyone know what the old Diamond Hire on Acre lane is going to be, some big lettering been painted on saying "DOOGOOD"


More ugly faux luxury, if Lexadon gets its way.







Lambeth refuse planning permission for the ‘excessive’ bulk of proposed Lexadon Acre Lane redevelopment


----------



## northeast (Jun 15, 2017)

editor said:


> More ugly faux luxury, if Lexadon gets its way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Seems they are renting the space out as some sort of popup shop. Couple of people where painting the wording on last night. Noticed that in the plans from Lexadon they wanted the large tree in the back yard to be cut down. Reached out to Lambeth to see if any kind of protection order can be put on it.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Jun 15, 2017)

Anyone know why all the construction workers were heading en masse to St Matthews Peace Gardens this morning? They had little placards, but I couldn't see what they said.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 15, 2017)

How about just don't dump your fag butts on the floor, and then you won't have to worry about fines and how to find ways to not pay them.

Filth.


----------



## editor (Jun 15, 2017)

Three free late night gigs in Brixton tonight. The band in the 414 are ace. . 

Brixton is rocking tonight: great free late nights at the 414, Dogstar and Prince if Wales, Thurs 15th June


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 15, 2017)

bimble said:


> What if I stopped told them everything but on the ticket they gave me they misspelled my name badly and also forgot to ask me what number in the street I live. Do I have to pay it anyway now?



London litter warden brags of handing out tickets 'like Smarties'

As CH1 says the companies that do this make money out of it.


----------



## bimble (Jun 15, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> London litter warden brags of handing out tickets 'like Smarties'
> 
> As CH1 says the companies that do this make money out of it.


Yep. I feel a bit gutted to be honest to see that for the same price I could have had a pee.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 15, 2017)

bimble said:


> Yep. I feel a bit gutted to be honest to see that for the same price I could have had a pee.
> View attachment 109429



I object to private companies handing out fines in public place. It's a civil matter not a criminal offence. I don't like the language used.

This is intrusion into public sphere. My opinion is that the police ( real cops not the plastic community support officers) who police the public sphere.

I think you can refuse to give name and address to these people. They are not real cops.


----------



## bimble (Jun 15, 2017)

I don't know. I said to him, please tell me what is going to happen next, I am giving you this information voluntarily, and he got quite cross about that - told me that wasn't true, that I'd been charged with an offence under section blah of blah and so I was compelled to tell him my details.  I don't really feel like moaning about it much as I'm a hypocrite, I complain about litter all the time and then I go and do that, I very rarely do it but I did do it.

I expect its mainly about Lambeth council trying to claw some cash together in whatever way they can. I got a letter the other day saying 'we're reviewing your single occupancy council tax discount - if you don't reply within 10 days (confirming that you still are single occupant) we will automatically stop giving you your council tax discount and retrospectively charge you for the past year at the higher rate.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 15, 2017)

CH1 said:


> There was a BBC programme about this recently. Personally I'm against using private companies to enforce against anti social behaviour (including littering). As the companies are incentivised to issue tickets the results can be perverse.
> Partnership with Lambeth Council for zero-tolerance approach to environmental crimes | NSL
> Apart from NSL clearly benefiting from an "offence" occurring, there is also the risk of false allegations form NSL staff.
> 
> ...



It's very New Labour. Back in the day Blunkett wanted to give extend Traffic Wardens powers to fine people in this way. At one point Traffic Wardens had "civil enforcement" on there uniform. Blunkett saw this as part of a new "citizenship". With bureaucratic busybodies enforcing it. Never really happened. This was along with bringing in identity cards.

New Labour accepted Thatcher neo liberalism in economics. But was socially authoritarian in other ways. This did not apply to the super rich or the City.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 15, 2017)

bimble said:


> I don't know. I said to him, please tell me what is going to happen next, I am giving you this information voluntarily, and he got quite cross about that - told me that wasn't true, that I'd been charged with an offence under section blah of blah and so I was compelled to tell him my details.  I don't really feel like moaning about it much as I'm a hypocrite, I complain about litter all the time and then I go and do that, I very rarely do it but I did do it.
> 
> I expect its mainly about Lambeth council trying to claw some cash together in whatever way they can. I got a letter the other day saying 'we're reviewing your single occupancy council tax discount - if you don't reply within 10 days (confirming that you still are single occupant) we will automatically stop giving you your council tax discount and retrospectively charge you for the past year at the higher rate.



I don't think you are compelled to give details.

Did the person show you there ID?


----------



## bimble (Jun 15, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> I don't think you are compelled to give details.
> 
> Did the person show you there ID?


He didn't. He was wearing a uniform with golden letters and numbers on the shoulder-things though, a very intimidating getup. There were 3 of them there outside the tube.


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 15, 2017)

bimble said:


> I expect its mainly about Lambeth council trying to claw some cash together in whatever way they can. I got a letter the other day saying 'we're reviewing your single occupancy council tax discount - if you don't reply within 10 days (confirming that you still are single occupant) we will automatically stop giving you your council tax discount and retrospectively charge you for the past year at the higher rate.



That's been standard procedure for a few years I think I used to get those letters from Lambeth when I was a single occupant.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Jun 16, 2017)

bimble said:


> I don't know. I said to him, please tell me what is going to happen next, I am giving you this information voluntarily, and he got quite cross about that - told me that wasn't true, that I'd been charged with an offence under section blah of blah and so I was compelled to tell him my details.  I don't really feel like moaning about it much as I'm a hypocrite, I complain about litter all the time and then I go and do that, I very rarely do it but I did do it.
> 
> I expect its mainly about Lambeth council trying to claw some cash together in whatever way they can. I got a letter the other day saying 'we're reviewing your single occupancy council tax discount - if you don't reply within 10 days (confirming that you still are single occupant) we will automatically stop giving you your council tax discount and retrospectively charge you for the past year at the higher rate.


I get that letter sometimes.  I think it's standard.


----------



## bimble (Jun 16, 2017)

Lizzy Mac said:


> I get that letter sometimes.  I think it's standard.


huh, didn't know. I'm sure I never got one before (and have been single occupancy for longer than i'd care to mention).


----------



## CH1 (Jun 16, 2017)

bimble said:


> huh, didn't know. I'm sure I never got one before (and have been single occupancy for longer than i'd care to mention).


I think they may have changed policy about a year ago.
I've had people with student status over the years staying. Students don't count for council tax.
Now the council require proof of status in order to award the discount.

I would say this is fair enough - but it might impact on people like you, where they are "just checking".


----------



## Mr Retro (Jun 16, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> I don't think you are compelled to give details.
> 
> Did the person show you there ID?


As I understand it these guys are acting on behalf of the council so can do what any council officer can do in this situation which is more or less nothing. You don't have to answer their questions and they have no power to detain you. So say nothing and walk away. How many people would actually do this in a purposefully intimidating situation is preobably very very few.


----------



## trabuquera (Jun 16, 2017)

Lizzy Mac said:


> I get that letter sometimes.  I think it's standard.



Me three - they're just trying it on and hoping some people don't notice IMHO


----------



## editor (Jun 16, 2017)

If you're after a bike or have one to sell: Lambeth Bike Market in Brixton Street Market | Lambeth Council


----------



## editor (Jun 16, 2017)

Barnardo’s has teamed up with Teletubbies to help young children explore Big Toddle Week 19 – 25 June 2017



> *WHERE*: 414 Brixton Rd, Brixton, London SW9 7AY
> 
> *WHEN*: Saturday 17 June 2017 – Please see below schedule
> 
> ...


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Jun 16, 2017)

bimble said:


> huh, didn't know. I'm sure I never got one before (and have been single occupancy for longer than i'd care to mention).


Me too, 10 years, since I've been here.  Ha.  I think it's conscious pricking.  Which would work on me, repressed Catholic guilt.  I only get it sporadically, must be computer generated.


----------



## editor (Jun 16, 2017)

Superb, passionate speech and a lot of what he says applies to Brixton.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 16, 2017)

bimble said:


> He didn't. He was wearing a uniform with golden letters and numbers on the shoulder-things though, a very intimidating getup. There were 3 of them there outside the tube.



That's not good.

I've had the Council around to do yearly gas check and follow up to look at the boiler. When I answer the door the first thing the plumber does is show me his ID badge. They are told to do this. Im ok. But there have been people taken advantage of by those saying they are from Council.

Wearing a uniform and showing no ID. Not good. Particularly if they are trying to fine you.


----------



## editor (Jun 17, 2017)

Brixton is heaving beyond belief tonight. Drunk punters, shouty people, happy people,  dealers, cops and mobs of tourists are filling Coldharbour Lane. Just passed two guys getting frisked by The Man in plain clothes.


----------



## Ol Nick (Jun 17, 2017)

There are a lot of people singing in Trinity Gardens right now. What's that about?


----------



## editor (Jun 19, 2017)

Cops galore around Electric Lane/Coldharbour La area on Sat night around 1.30am. Any idea WTF was going on?


----------



## David Clapson (Jun 20, 2017)

Anyone see a helicopter flying low and fast over Brixton today? It looked white from underneath and was too big and the wrong colour for Police or Air Ambulance. It was probably military to have permission to fly there, so maybe one of the SAS ones.  Apparently they've got five Eurocopter AS365N3 Dauphins. One landed on London Bridge after the Borough Market attack.

HeliHub.com UK special forces add fifth N3 Dauphin

Football, cricket and rugby union react to London Bridge and Borough Market attacks

SAS 'Blue Thunder' helicopter team called in after London attack


----------



## Dan U (Jun 20, 2017)

Kent, Surrey and Sussex Air Ambulance just got a new helicopter. It could be that, it's white for starters and a lot bigger than the other ones they use

It's the white one in the pic on this article 

Specialist Aviation Services Delivers Three AW169 Completions for U.K.

Will be going to King's on the regs I should think.


----------



## David Clapson (Jun 20, 2017)

Well that's confusing. How are we supposed to know when to get under the table because the SAS are dropping in? Please tell Kent and Surrey to paint theirs red. 

It was going in the right direction to be heading away from King's. And the wheel wells looked more like the AW169 than the Dauphin. So I'm sure you're right.


----------



## T & P (Jun 21, 2017)

David Clapson said:


> Anyone see a helicopter flying low and fast over Brixton today? It looked white from underneath and was too big and the wrong colour for Police or Air Ambulance. It was probably military to have permission to fly there, so maybe one of the SAS ones.  Apparently they've got five Eurocopter AS365N3 Dauphins. One landed on London Bridge after the Borough Market attack.
> 
> HeliHub.com UK special forces add fifth N3 Dauphin
> 
> ...


Doesn't look nearly as impressive as the Silent Hawk choppers used in the bin Laden raid. Then again stealth was probably not much of a concern there.


----------



## editor (Jun 21, 2017)

Celebrating two excellent boozers:


The Sultan and the Hand In Hand: two great traditional Brixton pubs with live music


----------



## catriona (Jun 23, 2017)

Reposting from tradespeople thread, to recommend the knife sharpening service at Katada in Pop Brixton (yes, a useful service in Pop). The guy transformed 2 blunt old kitchen knives for me - the tips were bent & broken from levering lids off (a knife crime) and he ground them back so they're like new, for £10 the pair. He can also fix broken handles, and he's going to renovate a friend's ancient garden saw. Nice man, too. Unit S17, back left of Pop Brixton. Casaubon on here rated him too.


----------



## editor (Jun 23, 2017)

Some things happening in Brixton this weekend - woot! Brixton What’s On: bars, gigs and clubs in and around town this weekend, Fri 23rd – Sun 25th June 2017


----------



## CH1 (Jun 23, 2017)

catriona said:


> Reposting from tradespeople thread, to recommend the knife sharpening service at Katada in Pop Brixton (yes, a useful service in Pop). The guy transformed 2 blunt old kitchen knives for me - the tips were bent & broken from levering lids off (a knife crime) and he ground them back so they're like new, for £10 the pair. He can also fix broken handles, and he's going to renovate a friend's ancient garden saw. Nice man, too. Unit S17, back left of Pop Brixton. Casaubon on here rated him too.


I have never been to Katada and I'm sure you're being helpful, but personally I find the idea of loads of sharpened knifes round Brixton rather alarming.

Clearly there are Trumpian arguments that we all need an adequately resourced kitchen in case we might need to carve a joint. And obviously only criminals and maniacs go round stabbing people - including stabbing people to death with knives.  

But I do read my Evening Standard every day.


----------



## T & P (Jun 23, 2017)

While knife crime is both horrific and at present depressingly common, the presence of a tool sharpening trader in the area will have virtually zero effect on knife crime stats IMO. It's not as if would-be knifers have ever been much concerned by the sharpness of their blades, or the relative bluntness ever been an impediment to their actions.


----------



## EastEnder (Jun 23, 2017)

CH1 said:


> I have never been to Katada and I'm sure you're being helpful, but personally I find the idea of loads of sharpened knifes round Brixton rather alarming.


There are plenty of places in Brixton that sell brand new, very sharp knives at reasonable prices. I'm not sure how a local knife sharpening service makes the situation any more or less alarming... If people want sharp knives for nefarious purposes, they're trivially simple to find.


----------



## editor (Jun 23, 2017)

More beer!








Brixton micro-brewery, London Beer Lab is launching a new beer for Brixton this evening – Coldharbour Pils


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 23, 2017)

CH1 said:


> I have never been to Katada and I'm sure you're being helpful, but personally I find the idea of loads of sharpened knifes round Brixton rather alarming.
> 
> Clearly there are Trumpian arguments that we all need an adequately resourced kitchen in case we might need to carve a joint. And obviously only criminals and maniacs go round stabbing people - including stabbing people to death with knives.
> 
> But I do read my Evening Standard every day.



I would have thought the rigorous bag searching at pop would have prevented that? 

Incidentally - Claudia from Pure Vinyl is playing pop tonight:


----------



## CH1 (Jun 23, 2017)

EastEnder said:


> There are plenty of places in Brixton that sell brand new, very sharp knives at reasonable prices. I'm not sure how a local knife sharpening service makes the situation any more or less alarming... If people want sharp knives for nefarious purposes, they're trivially simple to find.


Exactly. Therefore places like Brixton Police Station and St John's Angel Town feel moved to provide safe disposal bins to try to take them out of circulation.


----------



## wurlycurly (Jun 23, 2017)

T & P said:


> While knife crime is both horrific and at present depressingly common, the presence of a tool sharpening trader in the area will have virtually zero effect on knife crime stats IMO. It's not as if would-be knifers have ever been much concerned by the sharpness of their blades, or the relative bluntness ever been an impediment to their actions.



It's like blaming the typewriter for the ransom note.


----------



## GarveyLives (Jun 23, 2017)

New War Memorial in London Ends Historic Omission of Heroic Contributions












*Refusing to be whitewashed out of history.*​


----------



## CH1 (Jun 23, 2017)

wurlycurly said:


> It's like blaming the typewriter for the ransom note.


Do you want to introduce American style gun laws then?

Regarding knives - look at this pathetic case. 
15-year-old stabbed to death in Brixton after 'flirting with a girl'

A 15 year old boy stabbed to death by his 14 year old girlfriend on the lawn outside Secker House Minet Road SW9. Only yards from a child's play centre people are campaigning to reopen.

I think some people on here have hearts of stone. Rather like Theresa May is alleged to have.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 23, 2017)

GarveyLives said:


> New War Memorial in London Ends Historic Omission of Heroic Contributions
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting this. I was sorry to have missed it.


----------



## madolesance (Jun 23, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Do you want to introduce American style gun laws then?
> 
> Regarding knives - look at this pathetic case.
> 15-year-old stabbed to death in Brixton after 'flirting with a girl'
> ...



5 year old news. Give your self a big pat on your back for this


----------



## wurlycurly (Jun 23, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Do you want to introduce American style gun laws then?
> 
> Regarding knives - look at this pathetic case.
> 15-year-old stabbed to death in Brixton after 'flirting with a girl'
> ...



I was merely pointing out the absurdity of linking a knife-sharpening service with knife crime. You're the one that made the (equally absurd) quantum leap to American-style gun laws.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 24, 2017)

I see the Lambeth Planning website is down (again) today.

And they can't be notified - as 0207 926 1000 is emergency calls only until 9.00 am Monday.

Wish I'd known this when I was being cross-examined by a nice young lady from The Campaign Company trying to get my views on Lambeth Council yesterday evening - took the whole of the Channel 4 News. 

Heather Rabbatts repeatedly said when she took over as Lambeth's Chief Executive: "There was this attitude, well we know we're the worst so there's nothing we can do. If you pulled a lever, it wasn't connected to anything."

I should have quoted that back to the young lady from The Campaign Company - with the rider that "We may be the worst, but we will consult you to death doing it"


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 25, 2017)

GarveyLives said:


> New War Memorial in London Ends Historic Omission of Heroic Contributions
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have mixed feelings about this. Good to have a memorial. But this I'm not do happy about.



> "Defence Secretary Sir Michael Fallon said the "recognition today is long overdue".
> 
> He added: "I hope this memorial will remind us of the ongoing contribution of our African and Caribbean communities to our country and to the defence of our country."



War memorial to African-Caribbean soldiers unveiled in London - BBC News

World War two ended up as a people's war. But that wasn't the idea at the start. Churchill certainly didn't want the British Empire to end after WW2. Africans and Afro Carribbeans were not going to be given independence after WW2. If the British establishment had there way we would still have a British Empire after WW2.

Take the Mau Mau Rebellion. Ex service men returned to the colonies. There experience of WW2 had given them new perspective. They challenged white rule of there land.




> WWII Lives on Among African Veterans Who Returned Home as Freedom Fighters
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WWII Lives on Among African Veterans Who Returned Home as Freedom Fighters

The same goes for Africans who served with Free French forces.

I'm sure you know all this Garvey. But worth remembering that the WW2 was not simply good democracy Vs fascists.

It's worth remembering that Hitler's war in Eastern Europe was a colonial war. He thought he could treat the Slavic peoples in the same way that the Imperial countries like Britain had done in its Empire. In Africa, India and Carribbean. Take there land and treat them as inferior race to work for the Imperial race.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 25, 2017)

Gramsci There was a Michael Palin programme on in 2013 dealing with the British West African army (raised in what is now Ghana and Nigeria) and deployed to Burma and Ethiopia (including what is now Eritrea). BBC Two - Burma, My Father and the Forgotten Army
The programme description is there, but not the programme, which is out of date.

Michael Palin's programme dealt with the injustices suffered by returning troops in Ghana - although as Ghana was never settled by the British (i.e. land taken over for farming) Ghana was in fact the earliest African country to be granted independence (1957).

The situation in Kenya is more similar to Zimbabwe and South Africa - and still is. I had a friend did VSO there for 2 years. He said the slum areas were unsafe, even in a car (you could be stoned). He said Uganda was pleasant - strange he thought considering the equally bad modern history..


----------



## GarveyLives (Jun 26, 2017)

All fascinating stuff.

If Britain can recognise _"the contributions to those wars from dogs, donkeys, elephants, pigeons, glow worms and others animals", then it can remember the contribution of human beings from African and the Caribbean too.






*Refusing to be whitewashed out of history.*​_


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 26, 2017)

Park Heights fails post Grenfell checks:

Brixton tower cladding fails test, but evacuation not needed 

That's Rosbart Street isn't it?


----------



## CH1 (Jun 26, 2017)

snowy_again said:


> Park Heights fails post Grenfell checks:
> Brixton tower cladding fails test, but evacuation not needed
> That's Rosbart Street isn't it?


It is. By the way does anyone know if Park Heights is new-build or is it a "regenerated" Wayland House?

If it is Wayland House under another name this would be 2nd time round for a structural issue. Wayland had years of remedial work due to blue asbestos in the early 1990s FWICR.


----------



## SpamMisery (Jun 26, 2017)

What's wrong with the Fallon quote?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 26, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Gramsci There was a Michael Palin programme on in 2013 dealing with the British West African army (raised in what is now Ghana and Nigeria) and deployed to Burma and Ethiopia (including what is now Eritrea). BBC Two - Burma, My Father and the Forgotten Army
> The programme description is there, but not the programme, which is out of date.
> 
> Michael Palin's programme dealt with the injustices suffered by returning troops in Ghana - although as Ghana was never settled by the British (i.e. land taken over for farming) Ghana was in fact the earliest African country to be granted independence (1957).
> ...


Thought south africa became independent some years earlier than ghana


----------



## ricbake (Jun 26, 2017)

CH1 said:


> It is. By the way does anyone know if Park Heights is new-build or is it a "regenerated" Wayland House?
> 
> If it is Wayland House under another name this would be 2nd time round for a structural issue. Wayland had years of remedial work due to blue asbestos in the early 1990s FWICR.



Wayland House was knocked flat before they built Park Heights.


----------



## classicdish (Jun 26, 2017)

GarveyLives said:


> If Britain can recognise _"the contributions to those wars from dogs, donkeys, elephants, pigeons, glow worms and others animals", then it can remember the contribution of human beings from African and the Caribbean too._


Isn't there already a memorial to Commonwealth soldiers:

Memorial Gates | Commonwealth War Memorial, Hyde Park Corner, London



> On 6 November 2002 HM The Queen officially inaugurated the Memorial Gates on Constitution Hill in London, UK.
> 
> These Gates have been erected as a lasting memorial to honour the five million men and women from Africa, the Caribbean and the Indian subcontinent who volunteered to serve with the Armed Forces during the First World War and Second World War.
> 
> They also celebrate the contribution that these men and women and their descendants, members of the Commonwealth family, continue to make to the rich diversity of British society.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 26, 2017)

classicdish said:


> Isn't there already a memorial to Commonwealth soldiers:
> 
> Memorial Gates | Commonwealth War Memorial, Hyde Park Corner, London



This includes the Indians as well.

The monument in Windrush square is for African and Afro Carribbeans. I had a look at it yesterday. It goes further than the two world wars to say that since Roman times people of African descent have defended Britain's borders. So it's going back further. In which case it should have had on the monument those Black people who fought alongside the British army against Washington army in the American war of independence. Who were promised there freedom if the American Revolution was defeated. After the defeat of Britain some managed to escape to this country. Living in poverty here was better then being slaves in the land of the free. But then that history is contentious and "anti American". So won't go there.

My problem with memorials is that they make selective use of history.

The Commonwealth Wealth one near Buckingham palace is ideological. Bigs up a view of the Commonwealth as a "family". This memorial includes the Indians who served in the world war. In recent Indian history a hero is Subhas Chandra Bose. An Indian nationalist who didn't follow Gandhi non violence. Who in WW2 decided my enemies enemy is my friend. Worked with Japanese and Germany to set up a Indian national army to take India off the British. In India still regarded as a hero. He doesn't fit the narrative of the family of the Commonwealth. People happily flocking to defend the "mother" country.

Memorials aren't neutral or above politics. Despite how they might be put to the public. The idea of a "family" of Commonwealth states with a benevolent Queen as mother is patronising.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 26, 2017)

SpamMisery said:


> What's wrong with the Fallon quote?




My post 159 explains why. What don't you understand about my view?


----------



## SpamMisery (Jun 27, 2017)

Its a positive statement. I don't see the link between that quote and anything in the rest of the post.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 27, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> Thought south africa became independent some years earlier than ghana


Independence in South Africa is surely a misnomer - like giving the keys to a burglar and asking them to get on with it.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 27, 2017)

ricbake said:


> Wayland House was knocked flat before they built Park Heights.


Are there any photos of this then? Seems a bit odd that a massive building like Wayland House could simply disappear and no-one even recorded the event.
It was incredibly ugly though - inside and out.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 27, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Independence in South Africa is surely a misnomer - like giving the keys to a burglar and asking them to get on with it.


african country - check
given independence - check


----------



## CH1 (Jun 27, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> african country - check
> given independence - check


You know what I meant. When was Zimbabwe independent then - 1965 one assumes from your interest in settler self-determination.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 27, 2017)

CH1 said:


> You know what I meant. When was Zimbabwe independent then - 1965 one assumes from your interest in settler self-determination.


i don't want to make a song and dance over this, but it's plain that south africa, whatever you think about it, was granted independence rather earlier than ghana was. btw there was no zimbabwe in 1965.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 27, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> i don't want to make a song and dance over this, but it's plain that south africa, whatever you think about it, was granted independence rather earlier than ghana was. btw there was no zimbabwe in 1965.


Quite. It was called Rhodesia and was Harold Wilson's BREXIT in a manner of speaking.


----------



## editor (Jun 27, 2017)

Free street party this Saturday 
Leander Road 6th Annual Street Party kicks off at noon, Sat 1st July


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 27, 2017)

Lambeth Bridge redevelopment plans / consultation:

Have your say on proposed changes to Lambeth Bridge north and south              - Transport for London             - Citizen Space


----------



## northeast (Jun 27, 2017)

snowy_again said:


> Lambeth Bridge redevelopment plans / consultation:
> 
> Have your say on proposed changes to Lambeth Bridge north and south			  - Transport for London			 - Citizen Space


Anything to help out the bike is good, maybe just save the £12 million and just ban the cars like they have at bank. Wish they would take a look at Brixton Road most of it is crap for cyclist, right outside the tube is especially bad


----------



## editor (Jun 27, 2017)

northeast said:


> Anything to help out the bike is good, maybe just save the £12 million and just ban the cars like they have at bank. Wish they would take a look at Brixton Road most of it is crap for cyclist, right outside the tube is especially bad


It's awful for pedestrians too.


----------



## T & P (Jun 27, 2017)

I wish they would let the palm tree on the northern end alone though. I hope they at least replant it.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 27, 2017)

T & P said:


> I wish they would let the palm tree on the northern end alone though. I hope they at least replant it.



I agree. It's somehow thrived there and is magnificent.


----------



## David Clapson (Jun 27, 2017)

Briefly back to the subject of knives, my flatmate has the same brand and colour of kitchen knife used in the Borough Market stabbings. She's German, so I've reported her to David Davis.

And back to Saturday night, nobody's mentioned the Terror Alert (not an actual terror alert) in the Dogstar:

Nightclub evacuated after three injured in 'terrifying' bottle attack


----------



## haushoch (Jun 27, 2017)

T & P said:


> I wish they would let the palm tree on the northern end alone though. I hope they at least replant it.



The palm tree is safe according to the document:
*
The palm tree on the northern side of Lambeth Bridge*

The proposal to convert the northern roundabout to a signalised crossroad junction would require the removal of the roundabout and the iconic Phoenix Palm tree in its centre. Subject to the outcome of this consultation, the tree would be removed and we would look to replant it locally.  We would work with our tree experts, Westminster City Council and Lambeth Council to identify a suitable place for this.


----------



## T & P (Jun 27, 2017)

haushoch said:


> The palm tree is safe according to the document:
> *
> The palm tree on the northern side of Lambeth Bridge*
> 
> The proposal to convert the northern roundabout to a signalised crossroad junction would require the removal of the roundabout and the iconic Phoenix Palm tree in its centre. Subject to the outcome of this consultation, the tree would be removed and we would look to replant it locally.  We would work with our tree experts, Westminster City Council and Lambeth Council to identify a suitable place for this.


The government's front bench at the House of Commons is only a few hundred metres away and currently a dead space. Just saying.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 27, 2017)

SpamMisery said:


> Its a positive statement. I don't see the link between that quote and anything in the rest of the post.



Fallon quote:



> Defence Secretary Sir Michael Fallon said the "recognition today is long overdue".
> 
> He added: "I hope this memorial will remind us of the ongoing contribution of our African and Caribbean communities to our country and to the defence of our country.




My second post on this also explains why I have a problem with Fallon. Post 168

Those from Britains colonies did sacrifice there lives to defend "our" country. Whilst there countries were occupied by us. There countries didn't have the freedoms we had.

The Queen made it even more clear:




> The erection of this memorial giving recognition to the military service contributions of non-whites from Africa and the Caribbean garnered wide acknowledgements even from the Queen of England.





> Her Majesty, Queen Elizabeth II, in a letter of support to the Nubian Jak Community Trust said: “It is now over 70 years since the end of that war, but it is just as important to remember the ultimate sacrifice made by those men and women who were prepared to lay down their live for our freedoms.”



It was all about defending "our" freedoms and "our" country.

Not about the fact that we forcibly occupied there land as an Imperial nation.

The memorial near Hyde park corner is particularly irritating. There is this view of a benign Empire. Made a few mistakes (slavery) but ended as a paternalistic Empire. It's bollox imo. And it's a view that's still held.

To say that Fallon's statement is positive is part of the problem.


----------



## editor (Jun 27, 2017)

David Clapson said:


> Briefly back to the subject of knives, my flatmate has the same brand and colour of kitchen knife used in the Borough Market stabbings. She's German, so I've reported her to David Davis.
> 
> And back to Saturday night, nobody's mentioned the Terror Alert (not an actual terror alert) in the Dogstar:
> 
> Nightclub evacuated after three injured in 'terrifying' bottle attack


There's already a thread on it. It wasn't nice but it seems that the Standard got a little carried away with their reporting,


----------



## SpamMisery (Jun 28, 2017)

If you say so


----------



## CH1 (Jun 28, 2017)

David Clapson said:


> Briefly back to the subject of knives, my flatmate has the same brand and colour of kitchen knife used in the Borough Market stabbings. She's German, so I've reported her to David Davis.


The Standard yesterday said that knife detecting equipment was being offered to schools.
Is this something you would rather not be discussed?


----------



## David Clapson (Jun 28, 2017)

Don't be silly.


----------



## billythefish (Jun 28, 2017)

northeast said:


> Anything to help out the bike is good, maybe just save the £12 million and just ban the cars like they have at bank. Wish they would take a look at Brixton Road most of it is crap for cyclist, right outside the tube is especially bad


Yes - and heading south onto Brixton Hill is a nightmare too.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 28, 2017)

SpamMisery said:


> If you say so



What's wrong with what I posted?


----------



## CH1 (Jun 28, 2017)

Apologies if this has been posted before, but a friend of mine just forwarded the link from Cairo (pleasantly surprised he said - not having been here since 1997)


----------



## CH1 (Jun 29, 2017)

Gramsci GarveyLives BBCFour repeated the 2014 documentary about West Indian servicemen - including the unveiling of the War Memorial (before it had been permanently sited).
I did see it before, but a second viewing was well worth while.
Fighting for King and Empire: Britain's Caribbean Heroes - BBC Four


----------



## editor (Jun 29, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Apologies if this has been posted before, but a friend of mine just forwarded the link from Cairo (pleasantly surprised he said - not having been here since 1997)



Meh.


----------



## wurlycurly (Jun 29, 2017)

editor said:


> Meh.



Overconfidence mixed with patronisation. Never a good combo. Look at me, look at me, look at me!


----------



## CH1 (Jun 29, 2017)

wurlycurly said:


> Overconfidence mixed with patronisation. Never a good combo. Look at me, look at me, look at me!


Isn't that what being American is all about?

The person who sent me the link is an Egyptian who came here on holiday just after Tony Blair's election (quite by chance) and I guess was quite interested at the "third world" nature of Coldharbour Lane at the time. He worked as an interpreter, and was more used to middle class life in Denmark and Germany. 
Back to the video - if you were used to life in Chicago South Side you would see what he was getting at.


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 29, 2017)

Congrats to BRUG for getting their Brixton Pound award (I'm assuming that's you Gramsci)


----------



## editor (Jun 29, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Isn't that what being American is all about?
> 
> The person who sent me the link is an Egyptian who came here on holiday just after Tony Blair's election (quite by chance) and I guess was quite interested at the "third world" nature of Coldharbour Lane at the time. He worked as an interpreter, and was more used to middle class life in Denmark and Germany.
> Back to the video - if you were used to life in Chicago South Side you would see what he was getting at.


Nah. He's charging around the place like it's his playground. He makes a token nod to the devastating effects of gentrification and then dives head in to enthusiastically sample all the gentrifying parts of Brixton.


----------



## editor (Jun 29, 2017)

This Friday! Message me for FREE guest list places   







Beyoncé to Britpop: Brixton Buzz party at Market House – mail us for guest passes! Fri 30th June


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 29, 2017)

snowy_again said:


> Congrats to BRUG for getting their Brixton Pound award (I'm assuming that's you Gramsci)



I was there. There were some interesting projects who got awards.


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 29, 2017)

Any in particular? Brixton Fund


----------



## editor (Jun 29, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> I was there. There were some interesting projects who got awards.


More info here: Brixton Fund hands out awards to six worthy local projects


----------



## CH1 (Jun 29, 2017)

ricbake said:


> Wayland House was knocked flat before they built Park Heights.


Unusually, I think you are misinformed on this one.
According to Skyscraper News website Wayland House was "extended" to become Park Heights - not demolished and rebuilt.


*Originally 46 metres in height with 15 floors and 54 apartments, Wayland House has been expanded and renovated by PRP Architects to reach 20-storeys.


----------



## ricbake (Jun 29, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Unusually, I think you are misinformed on this one.
> According to Skyscraper News website Wayland House was "extended" to become Park Heights - not demolished and rebuilt.
> View attachment 110420
> 
> *Originally 46 metres in height with 15 floors and 54 apartments, Wayland House has been expanded and renovated by PRP Architects to reach 20-storeys.



Skyscraper news has it wrong
Wayland House

They had a couple of diggers on the top of it chewing it up and spitting it out from the top to the bottom!

Photos from the weather station below...


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 29, 2017)

snowy_again said:


> Any in particular? Brixton Fund



Chaigram I liked. Good idea. Helping refugees get into work. He is planning that they will have stall in market.

Lambeth More in Common was an intriguing one. They are going to "twin" with Boston ( in England). Boston was town with a lot of EU immigration that voted Brexit. I've heard of it as it's been in the news. Unlike Brixton they can't get there year around multicultural Britain. Idea is to visit each other and discuss the issue. Good luck with that. I'm not so understanding. Coming from a small town myself I know how these people think. My brother still lives in Plymouth where I come from. Brexit vote in Plymouth came down to immigration. From EU. I've not got a lot of tolerance for small town mentality. Neither has my brother. I had a chat with Lambeth More in Common .Really don't feel it's worth the bother. Ive plenty to say to Boston residents. But probably not good idea from me. Good luck to them to this project for trying.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 29, 2017)

ricbake Brilliant. So you're saying the demolition technique was a bit like the chimneys at Battersea Power Station?

I'm curious as to why all these people have been using flamable tiles - including in this development apparently. Is this dealt with by such paragraphs as this: 
*Climate change*: The applicant has broadly followed the energy hierarchy to reduce CO2 emissions. Sufficient information has been provided to understand the proposals as a whole. The proposals are broadly acceptable; however, further information is required in relation to cooling and district heating before the CO2 savings can be verified. Sustainability measures are proposed and should be secured by way of condition. ?

I can see nothing in there about cladding specifications. Maybe this was never ever needed at planning application stage?


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 29, 2017)

CH1 said:


> ricbake Brilliant. So you're saying the demolition technique was a bit like the chimneys at Battersea Power Station?
> 
> I'm curious as to why all these people have been using flamable tiles - including in this development apparently. Is this dealt with by such paragraphs as this:
> *Climate change*: The applicant has broadly followed the energy hierarchy to reduce CO2 emissions. Sufficient information has been provided to understand the proposals as a whole. The proposals are broadly acceptable; however, further information is required in relation to cooling and district heating before the CO2 savings can be verified. Sustainability measures are proposed and should be secured by way of condition. ?
> ...



There is long thread on UK politics board about the fire. Cuts in fire service meant that large developments "self certified" themselves to show they built to safe standard. Panels used hadn't been tested enough. It's difficult for architects to specify materials. As builders can use different materials if they count as equivalent. A whole load of issues that contributed to Grenfell. 

It appears some experts in the field had been raising concerns.


----------



## ricbake (Jun 29, 2017)

The 2005 change in regulations regarding Fire Safety shifted the emphasis from the Fire Brigade statutory inspections to a "Competent Person" appointed by the building owner to conduct a Fire Risk Assessment. In 2010 the Fire Brigade produce a report saying 20% of such assessments were inadequate.

*Park Heights*
The cladding will have been specified by the architect, the finished to be approved as part of the Planning application. The Building Control will have been "overseen" by the Council but essentially on a project this size they would have accepted what the Contractors appointed specialist told them. The specification would be mostly about the way it looked; governed by the quality of the insulation value; with a system that comprised of materials that had been fire tested to fit within the building control specifications.

The building does have a central fire detection system alarms and sprinklers - the Fire rating specification of the cladding does not seem to be part of the publicly available records.

https://moderngov.lambeth.gov.uk/documents/s51842/08 Wayland House.pdf 

Client: Network Housing Group
Planner: Jones Lang LaSalle
Architect: PRP Architects
Quantity Surveyor: Mace Limited
Contractor: Wates Construction
M&E Engineer: Calford Seaden
Building Control: BBS Building Control Limited
Code and SAP Assessments: BBS Environmental


----------



## editor (Jun 29, 2017)

ricbake said:


> The 2005 change in regulations regarding Fire Safety shifted the emphasis from the Fire Brigade statutory inspections to a "Competent Person" appointed by the building owner to conduct a Fire Risk Assessment. In 2010 the Fire Brigade produce a report saying 20% of such assessments were inadequate.
> 
> *Park Heights*
> The cladding will have been specified by the architect, the finished to be approved as part of the Planning application. The Building Control will have been "overseen" by the Council but essentially on a project this size they would have accepted what the Contractors appointed specialist told them. The specification would be mostly about the way it looked; governed by the quality of the insulation value; with a system that comprised of materials that had been fire tested to fit within the building control specifications.
> ...


Do you fancy writing a bit more about this for Buzz?


----------



## editor (Jun 30, 2017)

Loads on this weekend: 
Brixton What’s On: bars, gigs and clubs in and around town this weekend, Fri 30th June – Sun 2nd July 2017

Including:
Party hard and support the Brixton Ritzy workers at the Prince Albert, Brixton, Sat 1st July

I'm also at Market House tonight - PM if you want to get on the free guestlist 
Beyoncé to Britpop: Brixton Buzz party at Market House – mail us for guest passes! Fri 30th June


----------



## Reiabuzz (Jun 30, 2017)

Erm. The Albert doesn't pay its staff the living wage. I've pointed this out before but it still hasn't been sorted from what I understand. Does that flag flying from its entrance not seem a bit incongruous?


----------



## editor (Jun 30, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> Erm. The Albert doesn't pay its staff the living wage. I've pointed this out before but it still hasn't been sorted from what I understand. Does that flag flying from its entrance not seem a bit incongruous?


That's because it's a stupid, patronising point. The Ritzy staff (and sacked workers) are free to have a post-strike party _wherever they fucking like. _It may have escaped your attention, but there aren't that many accommodating or sympathetic venues to be found in Brixton on a Saturday night any more, and the landlord - who has no say on what staff get paid - has always been sympathetic to their cause. But the more this cause gets publicised the more likely it is that ALL workers may get the living wage.

But would you rather the workers have no party at all just to placate nitpicking critics like you? Where else would you suggest?


----------



## Reiabuzz (Jun 30, 2017)

The place across the road, where you're DJing tonight does pay their staff the minimum wage - why not go there? I know the drinks are cheaper in the Albert (or free in some cases) but I'm really surprised they would literally nail their colours to the mast of a joint that is adopting exactly the same practice they're protesting about. 

And please, if you're going to throw a word like 'patronising' about, look up the definition first.


----------



## editor (Jun 30, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> The place across the road, where you're DJing tonight does pay their staff the minimum wage - why not go there? I know the drinks are cheaper in the Albert (or free in some cases) but I'm really surprised they would literally nail their colours to the mast of a joint that is adopting exactly the same practice they're protesting about.
> 
> And please, if you're going to throw a word like 'patronising' about, look up the definition first.


1. Market House is already booked up
2. They prefer the vibe at the Albert, a venue that has supported them for years on end
3. Drinks are much much cheaper at the Albert (it may have escaped your notice but money is tight: some people have been sacked while others have lost a lot of money through striking).
4. They have never called for a boycott of all bars not paying the living wage

But seeing as you've gone out of your way to criticise the workers, can you now assure me that you only ever give your custom to places that pay their staff the living wage?

And what have you done to help the workers in their struggle? Anything?


----------



## CH1 (Jun 30, 2017)

Reiabuzz editor I normally wouldn't bother to comment as a laissez faire liberal - but it just so happened there was a broker's report on Greene King this very morning.
Greene King is about double the size of Cineworld in terms of turnover and profits. That said brewing and catering are mature industries. Greene King is a UK domestic company, whereas Cineworld has world-wide aspirations. Presumably that means that Greene King's wage comparator is rural Suffolk and Cineworld's metropolitan Bucharest.


----------



## editor (Jun 30, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Reiabuzz editor I normally wouldn't bother to comment as a laissez faire liberal - but it just so happened there was a broker's report on Greene King this very morning.
> Greene King is about double the size of Cineworld in terms of turnover and profits. That said brewing and catering are mature industries. Greene King is a UK domestic company, whereas Cineworld has world-wide aspirations. Presumably that means that Greene King's wage comparator is rural Suffolk and Cineworld's metropolitan Bucharest.
> View attachment 110471


I'm not defending Greene King in the slightest - those fuckers should pay the living wage like everyone else -  but I think it's very much up to the Ritzy workers where they want to go after a day on the picket line. There is no strike by Greene King workers, but if the Ritzy workers prove successful in their battle to ensure people get a decent wage, it's likely other industries will feel the pressure. That's why bedroom critics nitpicking about where the strikers choose to go for a beer after losing a day's wage on the picket line is a pathetic and patronising thing to do.


----------



## editor (Jun 30, 2017)

After the horrors of Grenfell, Lambeth is looking around the Barrier Block . The only cladding on the block encases the newly installed gas pipes AFAIK.


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 30, 2017)

The estate I live on had a letter soon after - mostly telling us things we already knew. Bikes locked up in the landing areas were stickered with Lambeth Living* 'we will remove this by x' dates. They haven't appeared to have followed that up.

* Given that LL doesn't exist anymore the pedant in me wonders whether they're open to misrepresentation.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 30, 2017)

editor said:


> After the horrors of Grenfell, Lambeth is looking around the Barrier Block . The only cladding on the block encases the newly installed gas pipes AFAIK.
> View attachment 110472


I'm sure you are right. Seems that Lambeth's social housing never got made over with the new cladding material.

I'm wondering about that block at the top of Brixton Hill though. The one that used to be the Planning Department (Courtenay House). Looks from snooping around on the web that it got transferred to MHT for shared ownership sale.

Wonder what happens if you've bought a shared ownership flat and they then spend £1 million changing the cladding? Potential for a large overhang of service charge there.


----------



## editor (Jun 30, 2017)

NO


----------



## Jangleballix (Jun 30, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> Thought south africa became independent some years earlier than ghana


SA was a Dominion from 1910 till leaving the Commonwealth in 1960.


----------



## editor (Jul 1, 2017)

Thread continues here: Brixton news, rumours and general chat - July 2017


----------

